# Wanderschuhe für Bike and Hike - Sohle



## racejo (21. Januar 2010)

Servus, ich suche momentan nach Wanderschuhen für das Biken und Wandern im Hochgebirge, natürlich im Sommer. 

Meine letzten Wanderschuhe waren von Lowa, nach einer längeren Einlaufzeit waren die gut. Allerdings hat das raue Leder irgendwann Risse bekommen. Das muss nicht unbedingt sein. Hatte sie aber auch 4 Monate ständig u.a. im Gebirge an. Mir Gore Tex war ich sehr zufrieden. 

Vor allem will ich wissen, welche Sohle am besten fürs Biken geeignet ist. Die der Lowa war nicht so dolle, pyramidenförmige Noppen sind nicht optimal.


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (21. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=12630524


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

...die meisten wanderschuh sohlen sind nicht gut geeignet für mtb , weil zu fest - geben nicht nach .... halten damit auch nicht so doll auf den pins ...


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. Januar 2010)

Der besten den ich kenne
Lake MX 255 und der nachfolger MX 265 besitze ich.

http://www.trail.ch/forum/showthread.php?tid=109

Mit Vibramsohle und absolut Alpentauglich. Bin damit schon kombinierte Wander/Biketouren gefahren/gewandert, wo der Wanderanteil etwa 6 Stunden war und das Biken vielleicht 1-1 1/2 Std.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich hab inzwischen den Nachfolger MX 265 im Schrank stehen.
Den alten Lake Treter, den MX 255 hab ich bei Schuhmacher wiederbeleben lassen und kleinere Reparaturen daran ausführen lassen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## racejo (21. Januar 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Der besten den ich kenne
> Lake MX 255 und der nachfolger MX 265 besitze ich.
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/forum/showthread.php?tid=109
> ...



Wie schnell hat sich denn der MX 255 Schuh abgenutzt und wie hat er sich bei schlechtem Wetter verhalten?

Ich brauche keinen Schuh mit Cleats. Außerdem werde ich schon auch öfters mal öfters mal ohne bike unterwegs sein. Daher brauche ich wirklich einen Voll gebirgstauglichen Schuh. Der Lake ist ja nur halbhoch und fällt dadurch leider schon raus. 

Hätte halt gerne einen Schuh, der gut auf den Flats greift und sonst im Großen und Ganzen ein Schuh fürs Wandern ist. 

Klar wären zwei paar Schuhe am Besten. Ist mir allerdings zu teuer.


----------



## Lemming (21. Januar 2010)

Hohe 510, super Grip bergauf wie bergab, ausreichend steife Sohle, der höhere Schaft schützt etwas vorm umknicken. 

Fürs echte Wandern dann echte Wanderschuhe.


----------



## [FW] FLO (21. Januar 2010)

Lowa Renegade GTX mid

Vom Profil super für die Pedale, fast wie ein Klicksystem 
Und auch sonst genau der richtige Kompromiss zwischen Berg- und Bikeschuh. Auch für Schneeschuhtouren gut!


----------



## Freeriderin (21. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ich hab Bergstiefel von Meindl kombiniert mit den Wellgo/Point Pedalen

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/Point-Alien-2-Pedal::435.html

Da hast nen sehr guten Grip, mit Plattformpedalen mit Pin ist der Grip mit Bergstiefeln wirklich net doll.


----------



## racejo (21. Januar 2010)

Die Pedale könnte echt mal testen. 
Pedale sind ja auch schnell umgeschraubt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Januar 2010)

Da meine ausgelatschten 12 Jahre alten Bergschuhe (die daher gute Bikeschuhe sind -- dünn- u. weichgetretene Sohle) sich langsam in ihre Einzelteile auflösen, suche ich auch neue.
Einsatzbereich: Bikebergsteigen. 
Leider haben die meisten Schuhe dicke und/oder sehr steife Sohlen. Gut für's gehen, schlecht zum Biken. (so bspw. meine Lowa Tibet)



			
				[FW] FLO;6761798 schrieb:
			
		

> ...genau der richtige Kompromiss zwischen Berg- und Bikeschuh.


Flo, höre ich da raus, dass die Sohle nicht allzu dick und nicht allzu steif ist?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Januar 2010)

Merell schuhe mit Vibramsohle (nicht zu hart) und CB 5050 passt  für die Berge super. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch 5 10 für den Spass :daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (21. Januar 2010)

Meindl Ortler, Leder ohne Teflonschwitzmembran, ordentlich zwiegenäht und mit der DIGAfix(R) Lasche zum praktischen Einklinken des Heizakkus fürs heimatliche Winterbiken. 

(Clickpedalschuhe bei der Alpentour im letzten Jahr waren ein misslungenes Experiment)


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Januar 2010)

@lemming : ..fahre auch die hohen 510 - sind super , unbestritten , aber bei eis und schnee eher etwas kalt , denk´ich ....


----------



## _mike_ (22. Januar 2010)

5.10 hat auch andere Modelle im Angebot, nicht nur Bike Schuhe. Exum Guide oder Insight (fahr ich, super Grip und auch zum Gehen ideal) haben die Stealth Sole, aber ein besseres Profil, damit man auch im Matsch/Schnee besser klarkommt....

Sonst würde ich auch einen GTX Wanderschuh empfehlen wie z.B. den Elios mid von Salomon.


----------



## Mudge (22. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den EXUM GUIDE?

Hab ich bisher nur hier gefunden:

http://rocky-sports.de/product_info.php?info=p229_Five-Ten---EXUM-GUIDE.html

Wo gibts die noch günstiger? Und wie fallen die aus? Habe eigentlich 43, mir passen die Five Ten Impact in Größe 44 allerdings perfekt.

Hier noch ein paar mehr Bilder:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/FiveTen-Mens-Exum-Guide-Hiking/dp/B002AMUQS2"]Amazon.com: FiveTen Men's Exum Guide Hiking Boot: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


----------



## RedOrbiter (22. Januar 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Wie schnell hat sich denn der MX 255 Schuh abgenutzt und wie hat er sich bei schlechtem Wetter verhalten?


Sohle vom Lake hatte ein sehr gutmütiges Profil und ist absolut Bergtauglich. Hab damit auch alpine Touren (blau markiert) mit kurzen leichteren Klettereinlagen gemacht. 
Als Beispiel: Hier z.B. die Kaiserstock Tour.
Die Abnützung würde ich sagen ist normal.
Hab den Lake Schuh 3 Jahre sehr intensiv benutzt (ca. 100hkm/Jahr). 
Bei schlechtem Wetter kommt es halt auf die heimische Pflege bei einem Lederschuhen drauf an. 
Wer Sie nicht Pflegt bekommt schneller nasse Füsse. 


racejo schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen Schuh mit Cleats. Außerdem werde ich schon auch öfters mal öfters mal ohne bike unterwegs sein. Daher brauche ich wirklich einen Voll gebirgstauglichen Schuh. Der Lake ist ja nur halbhoch und fällt dadurch leider schon raus.
> 
> Hätte halt gerne einen Schuh, der gut auf den Flats greift und sonst im Großen und Ganzen ein Schuh fürs Wandern ist.


Das (keine Cleats), hättest du natürlich auch im ersten Posting hier reinschreiben dürfen.
Was du suchst ist ein reinrassiger Wanderschuh. Hat mit Bikeschuh nur am Rande zu tun.
Der Lake ist imo halt der bester Kompromiss zw. Biken mit Cleats und Wandern.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Lemming (22. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @lemming : ..fahre auch die hohen 510 - sind super , unbestritten , aber bei eis und schnee eher etwas kalt , denk´ich ....



Nein auch bei Eis und Schnee sehr gut zu gebrauchen.
Letztes Jahr beim Snow Downhills selbst bei langer Wartezeit keine kalten Füsse bekommen, einfache Wandersocken haben gereicht. 

Von der "Isolierung" vergleichbar mit meinem HanWag Alaska GTX. (rein subjektiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Januar 2010)

http://www.newrada.ch/bike_hike.php


----------



## Makke (22. Januar 2010)

fahre den Shimano SH-MT 90/91 ... bin damit auch in den Bergen extrem zufieden. Lediglich die Wahl der Padale zu dem Schuh ist etwas schwierig, da man zwingend Pins in der Mitte der Pedale benötigt. Wie die Speedplay Drillum oder der Spacialized Lo Pro Mag 2


----------



## IBKer (23. Januar 2010)

also ich verwende nun seit einem jahr den *Salomon Elios Mid GTX. *Ich verwende den Schuh meistens für Hochtouren in den Alpen und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Schuh. Hebt auf meinen Pedalen sehr gut. 
Mir wurde dieser Schuh von einem Freund empfohlen und 1- 2 wochen später war dieser Schuh als Tipp für Freeride Abenteuer in der FREERIDE. Also ich bin von grundf auf Zufrieden.


----------



## racejo (23. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute im Bergsportgeschäft. Vor allem gefallen hat mir der Mammut Teton http://www.doorout.com/schuhe-und-socken/wanderschuhe-damen/23459/mammut-teton-gtx-ls-wanderschuh

Er hat eine relativ dünne Sohle, macht einen robusten Eindruck. Gore Tex hat er auch. Mal sehen ob der es wird.

Edit: Die Salomon hatte ich auch mal an. Aber so richtig im Gebirge will ich die nicht unbedingt anziehen.


----------



## dave (25. Januar 2010)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Flo, höre ich da raus, dass die Sohle nicht allzu dick und nicht allzu steif ist?



Ja, so isses! Ich habe im Sommer auch wieder Die Lowa Renegate gekauft. Die Sohle (Vibram Vialta) ist gut zum Wandern aber trotzdem noch so flexibel, dass man genug Gefühl auf den Pedalen hat. 
Ich bin so zufrieden, dass ich sie sogar daheim fahre!

Es gibt nur zwei Mankos. Das eine ist die Schuhspitze. Das Leder hat sich hier zwei Mal von der Sohle gelöst. Wurde zwar immer von Lowa wieder behoben, aber es scheint häufiger vorzukommen. Einem Freund ist es auch schon mind. zwei Mal passiert.

Die zweite Schäche ist der Verschleiß. Die Sohle ist zwar wirklich sehr robust gegenüber den Pins. Da habe ich mit leichten Meindl Trekkingschuhen (weiß den Namen nicht mehr) schon ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht! 
Allerdings habe ich mein letztes Paar nach weniger als zwei Jahren einfach durchgelatscht! Dabei bin ich ja nicht oft in den Bergen. Und außerdem gehen wir mit den Schuhen auch nur die halbe Strecke, da bergab gefahren wird.
Neubesohlen wollte ich sie nicht, da das Obermaterial auch gelitten hatte. 

Trotzdem habe ich das gleiche Modell wieder gekauft! Für meine Fußform war es bisher der Beste den ich hier in den Läden gefunden habe. Wobei ich wegen des erwähnten Problems diesmal nach Schuhen mit Geröllschutzkappe gesucht hatte. In dieser Preisklasse und unserem Einsatzzweck ist die Auswahl jedoch zu klein gewesen.


Mit 5.10 DH-Schuhen (Modell weiß ich nicht) hatte ein Kumpel übrigens schon schlechte Erfahrungen in den Bergen gemacht. 
Wir waren im Herbst unterwegs und er hatte zuerst richtig Spass mit den Dingern, weil sie auf Fels super Grip hatten. 
Wir mussten dann jedoch ca. 50 Hm einen total verharschten Steilhang hinauf und die Tritte waren recht flach. Selbst mit den Wanderschuhen war das spannend. Oliver musste sein Gewicht jedoch andauernd mit den Zehen und dem vorderen Fußbett halten, da die Sohle sonst an der Trittkante durchgebogen wäre. Und Abrutschen wäre da nicht so angenehm gewesen ...
Seither zieht er Wanderschuhe in den Bergen an!


----------



## racejo (30. Januar 2010)

So ich habe mich jetzt für die Mammut Teton entschieden. Im trockenen haben sie nen super grip auf den Flatpedals, mal sehen wie es bei nässe ist.
Die Sohle ist auf jeden Fall relativ flach und hat einen guten Mix aus Steifigkeit und Flexibilität.


----------



## bike-er (30. Januar 2010)

jo schaun gut aus. sohle flach, aber nicht zu flach.

und das design stimmt auch, gute wahl würd ich sagen


----------



## dave (31. Januar 2010)

Bin bereits auf die Geröllschutzkappe neidisch. Hab' heute festgestellt, dass sich bei den neuen Lowa schon wieder das Leder an der Schuhspitze vom Gummi löst ...


----------



## racejo (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab die Schuhe Gestern im beim Biken im Schnee getragen und bin wirklich begeistert. Sie haben sich sehr unauffällig verhalten, sind mir also nie vom Pedal abgerutscht.
Das Gefühl zum Pedal ist auch sehr gut.

Der Geröllschutz war mir beim Kauf auch wichtig, da sich meine Lowa vor allem im vorderen Bereich in ein paar Monaten British Columbia auf der Oberseite aufgelöst hatten. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich die Schuhe zum Teil in der Sonne getrocknet hatte, sodass das Velourleder vor allem dadurch porös wurde.


----------



## Mudge (2. Februar 2010)

Überlege auch gerade ob ich mir die Mammut Teton zulegen soll.

Im Netz gibts ab KW 9 die 2010er Version für 150 öcken, ich frag mich ob sich das warten lohnt.

@ racejo

Wieviel hast du im Sportgeschäft gezahlt? Und wie fallen die Schuhe aus? Habe Größe 43, denke ich sollte die in 44 holen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. Februar 2010)

Bin mit den BW-Bergstiefeln (Haix-Variante) zusammen mit den BBB BPD-32 Pedalen sehr zufrieden. DIe Stiefel müssen allerdings gut eingelaufen werden.


----------



## racejo (2. Februar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Überlege auch gerade ob ich mir die Mammut Teton zulegen soll.
> 
> Im Netz gibts ab KW 9 die 2010er Version für 150 öcken, ich frag mich ob sich das warten lohnt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab normalerweise 43 und die sind auch 43. In der Ferse ist ein wenig mehr Platz als in anderen Schuhen. Das ist zumindest mein Gefühl. Anprobieren würde ich allerdings schwer empfehlen, schließlich ist die Passform ja immer noch das entscheidenste.
Für den Schuh hab ich 135  bezahlt im Bergsportfachhandel. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass es zwischen 2010 er und 2009 nen merkbaren Unterschied gibt. Design ist halt ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Mudge (2. Februar 2010)

Leider werden die hier in der Gegen nicht von den umliegenden Händlern geführt. Hab die im Netz bestellt, Größe 43, 144 Euro, Versand gratis. Danach gabs nur noch 45 aufwärts...

Mal schaun, ob die auch mit dickeren Wintersocken passen.


----------



## JackM (4. Februar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Leider werden die hier in der Gegen nicht von den umliegenden Händlern geführt. Hab die im Netz bestellt, Größe 43, 144 Euro, Versand gratis. Danach gabs nur noch 45 aufwärts...
> 
> Mal schaun, ob die auch mit dickeren Wintersocken passen.



Der Backpackers Store in Heidelberg hat die Tetons noch in grösseren Mengen im Geschäft vorrätig für knapp 130eur http://www.backpacker-store.de. Ob die auch versenden weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## mstreeder (5. Februar 2010)

Was haltet Ihr vom *SALEWA MTN Trainer Mid XCR*. Der hat eine *Vibram Mulaz* Sohle, die nicht allzu hoch ist aber ausreichend steif.
gugst DU


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Februar 2010)

Zum Salewa: lässiger Schuh zum Gehen, für's Radln wär mir die Sohle aber zu steif. 

@dave u. Flo: danke für eure Tipps! 
Schwanke jetzt zw. einem Mammut (der auf deren Homepage seltsamerweise nicht zu finden ist) und einem Salomon (detto). Beide haben eine verblüffend gute seitliche Stützung von der Sohle her, nicht allzu dicke u. nicht allzu steife Sohlen. Leider hat der Salomon eine Schnellschnürung, die ein selektives Schnüren verhindert. Dafür aber einen sehr lässigen Schutz an der Rückseite, der das Einfallen von Nadeln/Laub/Steinen in den Schuh verhindert...

Ich werd nochmal vergleichen u. dann auch die Modellbezeichnungen nennen.


----------



## kieverjonny (6. Februar 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Also ich hab normalerweise 43 und die sind auch 43. In der Ferse ist ein wenig mehr Platz als in anderen Schuhen. Das ist zumindest mein Gefühl. Anprobieren würde ich allerdings schwer empfehlen, schließlich ist die Passform ja immer noch das entscheidenste.
> Für den Schuh hab ich 135  bezahlt im Bergsportfachhandel.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass es zwischen 2010 er und 2009 nen merkbaren Unterschied gibt. Design ist halt ein bisschen anders.



Hey,

bis dato trage ich den MT90 von Shimano-auch im Gebirge sehr gut mit Klickis.
Ich möchte jetzt aber Flat Pedale fahren und mit diesem Schuh geht dieses nicht-hatte die Tage einen leichten Wander-Schuh mit Vibram Sohle an-aber der Halt auf den Pins war nicht gegeben-
Die Five Ten von denen man hier immer liest, sind ja nicht wasserdicht;
scheiden von daher aus-ggf.probiere ich mal den Mammut-ist der Grip auf den Pedalen den vergleichbar ?

Gruss
kiwi


----------



## Makke (6. Februar 2010)

ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Makke schrieb:


> fahre den Shimano SH-MT 90/91 ... bin damit auch in den Bergen extrem zufieden. Lediglich die Wahl der Padale zu dem Schuh ist etwas schwierig, da man zwingend Pins in der Mitte der Pedale benötigt. Wie die Speedplay Drillum oder der Spacialized Lo Pro Mag 2


----------



## kieverjonny (7. Februar 2010)

Hey Makke,

fährts Du eine der Pedalen und wie ist der Halt ?
Hast Du die Cleats aus der Sohle entfernt ? Habe noch
ein Shimano DX Pedal hier legen-das wollte ich eigentlich nutzen-
aber wenn das mit den 2 genannten Pedalen super funktioniert-
wäre das ok.

Gruss
kIWI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (7. Februar 2010)

ich habe eigentlich beide der Pedale im Einsatz ... wobei das Speedplay leider seit zwei Wochen wegen Lagerschaden ausßer Betrieb ist.
Komme mit beiden sehr gut zurecht. Den Einsatz für die Cleats habe ich nicht entfernt. Die DX-Pedale sollten eigentlich auch sehr gut dazu passen, haben ja auch Pins in der Mitte.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre einen Mid-Wanderschuh von Merrell mit Gore Tex und Vibramsohle. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Als Pedal fahre ich das 5050xx von CB. Dieses besitzt ebenfalls Pins in der Mitte. Dadurch steht der Fuss sicher auf dem Pedal. Mit Five Ten ist der Halt wie angeschraubt  Zu den Five Ten, ich habe bei denen noch keinen Nassen Füsse bekommen ...... 
Mit den DMR V12 ist der Halt nicht ganz so gut, da die aufgeschweissten Pins in der Mitte etwas Rund sind. Aber ich denke das ist auch ein wenig Gewöhnungssache (fahre die V8 nur auf dem Stadtrad )


----------



## carver400 (7. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es mit dem Verschleiß der Sohlen auf den Plattformpedalen aus? Habt Ihr da schon Erfahrungswerte? Ich hab mir auch solche Shimano-Schuhe mit Klickern zugelegt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das die richtige Wahl war. Nun ist eben die Frage, ob bzw. wie stark die Pins die Sohle zerstören, da mir bei (zugegeben billigen Trekkingschuhen) dies allein bei 1 Tour so gegangen ist, es hat den ganzen Schuh zerlegt.


----------



## racejo (7. Februar 2010)

Bei mir war und ist das mit Vibram Sohle nie ein Problem.


----------



## accutrax (7. Februar 2010)

vibram sohle war bei mir auch nie ein problem...verschleissen tun sie alle ..wie die von meinen asolo nach 2 sommern mittelgebirge und wallis....
immer noch bester grip auf dem NC17 studpin ..






gruss accu


----------



## carver400 (8. Februar 2010)

Also so sahen meine Schuhe bzw noch schlimmer nach 1 Tour aus. Ich besitze momentan ein Paar Noth-Face  Trekkingschuhe mit Vibram-Sohle, also müsste das gehen. Oder gibt es da Unterschiede.

Mit Vibram habe ich bisher persönlich nicht so gute Erfahrungen, da meine bisherigen Meindl-Wanderschuhe keine Vibram hatten und als ich nunmehr diese vielgelobte Sohle an einem Paar Schuhe hatte habe ich festgestellt, dass der Halt (rutschen bei Nässe, auf Steinen etc.) um ein vielfaches schlechter ist als bei meinen 12 Jahre alten Tretern. Wenn allerdings der Halt auf Plattformern ok ist, warum nicht. Werd das mal mit den Shimanos testen und die Klicker rausnehmen und dann mal schauen, wie sie sich so verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage:
Nachdem hier alle mit Flatpedals fahren(jedenfalls die meisten) möchte ich mal wissen, wie ihr das bergauf empfindet, wenn ihr nicht an den Pedalen ZIEHEN könnt.
Kann mir das als ehemaliger RR Fahrer und MTB-XC Fahrer eher schlecht vorstellen, fehlt ja die Hälfte der Kraft berauf..???
Andererseits weiss ich in den Bergen meine Hanwags sehr zu schätzen. Sollte ich umsteigen? Gebt mal ´ne Empfehlung...Hatte schon von den Shimano DX gehört - sollen gut sein...

Oder habt ihr zwei Systeme "im Schrank"? Für eher flach und nicht Berg mit Clickies und in den Bergen Flat...?

Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Mudge (8. Februar 2010)

JackM schrieb:


> Der Backpackers Store in Heidelberg hat die Tetons noch in grösseren Mengen im Geschäft vorrätig für knapp 130eur http://www.backpacker-store.de. Ob die auch versenden weiss ich allerdings nicht.


 
Meine Mammut Teton GTX MS dürften heute per Post eintreffen. Werd in den nächsten Tagen mal antesten, wie die sich auf den NC17 Sudpin III verhalten.

Tipp: Bei oben genanntem Store gibts die Teile für ca. 127 Euro zzgl. 6,90 Versand in so ziemlich jeder Größe. Hab ne kurze Anfrage via Mail geschickt, 1 Tag später kam die Antwort.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen Mid-Wanderschuh von Merrell mit Gore Tex und Vibramsohle. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Als Pedal fahre ich das 5050xx von CB. Dieses besitzt ebenfalls Pins in der Mitte. Dadurch steht der Fuss sicher auf dem Pedal. Mit Five Ten ist der Halt wie angeschraubt  Zu den Five Ten, ich habe bei denen noch keinen Nassen Füsse bekommen ......
> Mit den DMR V12 ist der Halt nicht ganz so gut, da die aufgeschweissten Pins in der Mitte etwas Rund sind. Aber ich denke das ist auch ein wenig Gewöhnungssache (fahre die V8 nur auf dem Stadtrad )


 


KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal eine Frage:
> Nachdem hier alle mit Flatpedals fahren(jedenfalls die meisten) möchte ich mal wissen, wie ihr das bergauf empfindet, wenn ihr nicht an den Pedalen ZIEHEN könnt.
> ...


 
mit den Five Ten auf den CB5050 kann man am unteren Totpunkt durchaus etwas ziehen. Aber grundsätzlich gewöhnt man sich eine andere Fahrweise an. Nicht gut um Rennen zu gewinnen, aber gut genug um die Berge hoch zukommen


----------



## carver400 (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab letztes Jahr in den Alpen Vans mit DMR in Kombination genutzt. Klicker bin ich bisher nur auf dem RR gefahren. Deshalb zweifle ic, dass ich damit in DH-Passagen oder technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Passagen zurechtkomm. Sicher, alles eine Frage der Übung und Technik, aber mir hats stellenweise auf Abfahrten gereicht wo mein Guide alles mit Sattel oben und Klickern runtergeheizt ist, ich hab da nur Sattel runter und DH-Stil versucht und bin damit auch gut gefahren. Aber berghoch, ich muss sagen alles was ich da letztes Jahr hatte hab ich nichts vermisst. Aber trotzdem probier ichs erst mal mit Klick, ansonsten hol ich mir wieder ein Flat und schraub die Schutzkappen an die Shimano-Schuhe.


----------



## Mudge (9. Februar 2010)

carver400 schrieb:


> wo mein Guide alles mit Sattel oben und Klickern runtergeheizt ist



Wer einigermaßen mit Technik und kontrolliert fahren will, der macht den Sattel definitiv runter. Kompaktere Sitzposition, die sich deutlich besser dem Untergrund anpassen kann und das nicht nur bzgl. Überschlag.

Wer den selben Part mal in beiden Varianten gefahren ist, wird den Unterschied merken. N hoher Sattel im Downhill, egal ob technisch oder Bolz, hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Technik zu tun.


----------



## racejo (9. Februar 2010)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal eine Frage:
> Nachdem hier alle mit Flatpedals fahren(jedenfalls die meisten) möchte ich mal wissen, wie ihr das bergauf empfindet, wenn ihr nicht an den Pedalen ZIEHEN könnt.
> ...



Am Anfang ist es ganz klar nicht allzu stressfrei, da man sich erst mal eine Technik auf den Flats aneignen muss. Aber nach einiger Zeit bin ich damit super zurecht gekommen, ein bisschen ziehen ist auch drin.
Im Rennen und auf Touren im Mittelgebirge fahre ich allerdings selbstverständlich mit Cleats, da machen Flats ja keinen Sinn.

Bzgl. der immer wieder kommenden Sattelhöhendiskussion. Wer Racer ist muss diese Position in sehr schwierigen Passagen fahren können. Bei meinem Enduro mach ich auch vor jeder Abfahrt den Sattel runter, beim cc Bike lass ich es allerdings bleiben, da ich meine Technik auch im Rennen bringen will, wenn man keine Zeit hat mal schnell den Sattel abzusenken.


----------



## dave (10. Februar 2010)

carver400 schrieb:


> Mit Vibram habe ich bisher persönlich nicht so gute Erfahrungen, ...



Nur 'ne kurze Anmerkung. Wenn Ihr von guten o. schlechten Erfahrungen mit Vibram-Sohlen (oder anderen) schreibt, solltet Ihr auch das Sohlen-Modell angeben. Sonst ist diese Info recht nutzlos! 
Vibram hat viele Sohlen mit unterschiedlichen Profilen und Eigenschaften im Programm.


----------



## metalrene1989 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

Kann euch die La Sportiva Ganda empfehlen! Kleben wie die 5.10 auf denn Pedalen. Sind aber nur bei schönem Wetter geeignet da sie kein Goretex haben!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2013)

Gute Erfahrung mit diesen

http://www.mammut.ch/de/productDetail/303001960_v_0128_10/Redburn-GTX®-Men.html


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. April 2016)

...
mal wieder was neues
*
Mein neuer Mountainbike Schuh Shimano SH-MT91 mit SPD Klick System*

Auf diesen Sommer musste wieder mal ein neuer Schuh her...
Wichtig war mir dass der neue Bikeschuh wasserdicht ist (auch von Unten!), eine gute Wanderschuh Sohle hat und der Schuhschaft den Knöchel schützt.
An der Schuhsohle wollte ich meine Shimano Cleats befestigen können.
Ich wollte unbedingt noch den "alten" Shimano SH-MT91 kaufen. Der Nachfolger 2016, der Shimano SH-XM9 gefällt mir halt nicht so toll.

Ich habe damit jetzt nur einige wenige kleine Runden gedreht.
Grosse Erfahrung mit dem Shimano habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Wichtig ist: Der Schuh muss unbedingt mindestens eine Nummer grösser gekauft werden als normal. Zudem fühlt sich der Schuh eher schmal an.

Shimano SH-MT91



SPD Schuhsohle mit Vibram Sohle - Für Cleats (Klickies)



 

 





SPD Schuh Shimano SH-MT91. Ich bin bereit für den Sommer.
Mal gucken wie sich der Schuh in den Bergen und im alpinem Gelände bewährt...


Meine Fotos Shimano Bike Schuhe:
http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=348



RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

